

Average American can no longer afford “average-priced” new car or truck - frankus
http://autos.yahoo.com/news/average-american-can-no-longer-afford-“average-priced”-new-car-or-truck--and-why-it-s-getting-worse-013001053.html

======
frankus
The more sensible countries heavily tax fuel and have historically let the
market determine vehicle fuel economy (correct me if I'm wrong). Consumers
choose smaller, less-powerful (but more affordable) vehicles and don't drive
them as much.

Americans can't stand to pay the true cost of anything, so rather than raising
the price of gas, we spend vast sums chasing ever smaller incremental
improvements in fuel economy. So consumers choose huge, powerful, expensive
cars and then drive them everywhere.

This is one area of the economy where the inkjet printer model would actually
be an improvement over the status quo.

